# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Can you create a pivot table from one or more other pivot tables?

## hodgesd

Each row is a distinct/unique record.
Each record has the possibility to record 6 activities (x1 per column of which there are 6). The activities are the same for each column and i need to count each activity as follows:by individual recordby individual activityplus grand totals for the entire spreadsheet
Any help or alternative suggestions most welcome! 
 :Confused:

----------


## CK76

You can, depending on version of Excel, there are several options.

1. Use vba to read PivotTable and create new PivotTable based on it (in newer versions, 2013 or later, you can directly put array into data model and use it as source).

2. If using 2007, just copy pivot table as value only into another sheet/location and use that as your source (via VBA or done manually).

3. If using 2010 or later, use OLAP tool to convert PivotTable to CUBE function and use dynamic named range to create new pivot.

etc etc. It really depends on your Excel version and your data structure, how it should be done.

Edit: Another option is to do initial aggregation via SQL statement (using MS Query etc), then use resulting table as pivottable source.

----------

